# Novell ConsoleOne install

## suid77

I've been trying to get Novell's ConsoleOne installed on my gentoo box without much luck.  I have IBM's jre installed, and installed the needed rpms with 'rpm -ivh --nodeps *.rpm'  There's an error that was reported a few times by rpm:

```
/sbin/ldconfig: /lib/ld-linux.so.1 is not a symbolic link
```

but otherwise everything seems fine. 

When I run '/usr/ConsoleOne/bin/ConsoleOne' the program hits the hard drive (a lot, oftentimes resulting in other programs crashing) and then after about a minute it exits with

```
./ConsoleOne: line 95:  8656 Killed                  $prog -noverify -Dapplication.home="${APPHOME}" -classpath "$classpath" com.novell.application.console.shell.Console "$@"

```

Which isn't terribly useful as an error message, it seems to be just the command the script uses to launch the actual app.

So, has anyone gotten ConsoleOne to work recently?  The only post I was able to find that seems relevant is over a year old and descibes almost exactly what I tried...  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69706&highlight=consoleone

thanks,

suid77

----------

## l0ner

Which version of C1 are you trying to use?

Not only which version number, but also where did you get it from? 

Download, or CD?

The last C1 I got working was 1.3.5 I think.

BTW-I found C1 under linux to be pointless.

There are not many linux plugins.

No ZEN , no Groupwise...

I currently use it over RDesktop from a windows machine.

----------

## suid77

I was trying with the newest one they have on their site.  1.3.6c

Its good to know about the missing plugins though.... I have it working w/ windows on VMWare but since there appeared to be a native linux version I thought I'd try it.   Looks like I shouldn't bother though. 

thanks!

-suid77

----------

## blubyu

you need to set your c1 jre home variable.  this is what mine looks like:

C1_JRE_HOME=/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2/jre

Then it should work fine.  I am using the 1.3.6c version myself.  works great.  there are linux groupwise snapins also.  I  am our groupwise admin and I use C1 all the time to admin our email system.

----------

## suid77

Well, I got it working.  Pretty annoying though.  If anyone's interested, here's what I did:

Unmask the needed ibm java stuff (it might only need 'ibm-jre-bin' but I did both) and then emerge them.

```
echo "dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "dev-java/ibm-jre-bin ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ibm-jdk-bin

emerge ibm-jre-ibm

```

download and extract 'c1_136c-linux.tar.gz' from Novell, go into the directory with the rpms and delete all the non-english rpms (or whatever rpms you don't need) and then install them

```
rpm -ivh --nodeps *.rpm

```

then go into the directory with the ConsoleOne script that you're _supposed _ to use (default location for me was /usr/ConsoleOne/bin/ ) and make a new script to launch the program with the following (making sure the paths are correct)

```
#!/bin/bash

#the directory where ConsoleOne is installed

apphome="/usr/ConsoleOne"

#needed classes

classpath="/usr/lib/jclient.jar"

classpath="$classpath:$apphome/ConsoleOne.jar"

classpath="$classpath:$apphome/ConsoleOneCore.jar"

classpath="$classpath:$apphome/help/"

for jar in $apphome/ConsoleOneExt/*.jar; do

    classpath="$classpath:$jar"

done

classpath="$classpath:$CLASSPATH"

#full path to the java VM to use

prog="/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2/jre/bin/java"

#put it all together

$prog -Dapplication.home=$apphome -classpath $classpath com.novell.application.console.shell.Console

```

make the script executable and launch it

```
chmod 755 /usr/ConsoleOne/bin/c1.sh

/usr/ConsoleOne/bin/c1.sh

```

Its entirely possible that playing around with $C1_JRE_HOME and various other variables would do the trick, but their script tries to automatically locate stuff, and rather than comment out 90% of their script it just seemed easier to start from scratch and tailor it to my system (and thus just about any gentoo box)

-suid77

----------

## slimreb

Well after much playing around I got 1.36c to work correctly. I did much like suid77 stated except for some reason the custom script did not work. So I just went into the ConsoleOne script and edited the following lines:

manually set "APPHOME=/usr/ConsoleOne"

manually set "IBMJREHOME=/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2/jre"

manually set "prog=/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2/jre/bin/java"

Changing these to point to where everything is and not trying to autofind all the stuff got it working great. Also I have ZenWorks snapins working under Linux. I can change anything on policies and create application objects. The only thing I have not gotten working yet is remote desktop. All I did was copy the snapins from a Windows workstation to the linux station. I have not found the GroupWise linux snapins yet though.

----------

## blubyu

The groupwise snapins are on the groupwise for linux admin cd.  As far as I know, these aren't available for download.  If you have the latest version (6.5) you should be able to download the linux cd's to get the snapins.

You won't be able to get remote control to work with the snapins for zenworks.  It uses a windows executable (desktop.exe I believe).

----------

## slimreb

Thanks I got the GW for Linux 6.5 cd and get the snapins from there. Yeah I have pretty much given up on remote desktop control. Has anyone been able to get Remote console for the servers to work? I have tried to use wine to run rconj.exe but no luck. Any one got someway to remote console into a server?

----------

## gentoo_dude

Hi,

I recently got hired at a University and they are using novell network, groupwise, ZenWorks, and I have been trying to get the ConsoleOne connect to NDS.  How do you do it, because everytime I try, I get an error, Code 643.  I can give you more info if you need.  Please let me know how do you connect to the tree, context from linux.

Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## slimreb

Hello Gentoo_dude. Have you tried to start slpuasa?  From a command line just type /etc/init.d/slpuasa start. This will startup Novells slp service. You may have to modify the /etc/slpuasa.conf file for your Novell slp scope and slpda. This got rid of that error for me.

----------

## gentoo_dude

Which program did you use to get slpuasa?  NDS SLP from Novell or OpenSLP?  if the first one, where did you find it?  I really can't get the conf file from slp.conf.

----------

## slimreb

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> Which program did you use to get slpuasa?  NDS SLP from Novell or OpenSLP?  if the first one, where did you find it?  I really can't get the conf file from slp.conf.

 

Gentoo_dude I got mine from the NDS SLP from Novell. I am not totally sure where I got the RPM from. Check Novell's Website or it could have been inside the ConsoleOne tar file. I will look and see where I got it from. Once it is installed you will need to edit the slpuasa.conf file to connect to your SLP DAs. Hope this helps. If you can not find the file or I can not I will post it on one of my web servers so you can download it.

----------

## gentoo_dude

I think I figured out the config file.  But everytime I try to connect to the tree I get the following error:

```
 (Error - 643) The target server does not have a copy of what the source server is requestion.  

Or, the source server has no objects that match the request and has no referrals on which to search 

for the object.
```

Can you please explain what this error mean and how to fix it?

----------

## slimreb

When are you getting this error? Is it inside of ConsoleOne? If so then you might want to post the error message over at Novell's Newsgroups so that someone there might be able to decipher the error message. I am not sure what that error means. Can you connect to any of the netware servers on your network? Sorry if I can not be of much more help on that error.

----------

## gentoo_dude

I will.  Thanks for all your help so far.

By the way, the error comes up right after I put my username, passwd, context, and tree.  I push enter to authenticate, and then I get that error after a short period of time.

----------

## slimreb

Hope they can help you over there gentoo_dude. Are you able to connect to any of the netware servers on your network through ncpmount or the novelclient?

----------

## gentoo_dude

kind of.  When I try novelclient, I get only one server, the /server/login/sys folder.   That's pretty much it.

I don't get my regular mapping that I get when I log in with the windows machine.

----------

## gentoo_dude

I am able to mount netware share using ncpmount command, which I found more usable then the novelclient interfarce to it.  I still can't authenticate to the server using ConsoleOne I still get the error mentioned above.

----------

